# Weekly Photo Challenge #38 for Week of 4/3/16



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hoping Dennis is just out chasin a turkey or gone fishin so I'll jump in and help him out again

This week's theme is RAILROAD the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

I apologize for not following rules, but when I saw the name of the challenge I couldn't resist. One of my boy's cover photo's from when he was in his band.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I apologize for not following rules, but when I saw the name of the challenge I couldn't resist. One of my boy's cover photo's from when he was in his band.



  Say it isn't so!  Okay, for punishment you have to find another railroad shot for the week!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Mike - good topic - yep, out looking for turkeys!
Going to need your help next week too!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty ironic that the post started with a railroad photo. Like viewing the pics on here, but rarely post. Love photography. Here's a shot from my visit to the Strasburg railroad this afternoon. Just outside of Lancaster, Pa in the heart of Amish Country!
Uh-Oh.......sideways pic again. And I had been doing so well lately!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 3, 2016)

Another of the Engine that carried us to Paradise!........Paradise, Pa that is.
Sorry I broke rule too.....


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

*Great railroad shot!*

Flipped it for you.  Oh well - looks like everyone gets two this week!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Say it isn't so!  Okay, for punishment you have to find another railroad shot for the week!



OK.
Old retaining wall made out of Railroad Ties.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

Sweet!  Great interpretation!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 5, 2016)

After all  Davenport is mainly a grain grower's town so this seemed fitting


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> After all  Davenport is mainly a grain grower's town so this seemed fitting



Yep - that fits!  Good one Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Bus must stop*

at all railroad crossings.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Railroad*

Little late on the railroad


----------

